# Need some leads, looking for Merrow MG-3u



## FireSpeed (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey folks!

I was looking to pickup a Merrow MG-3u but I seem to be looking in the wrong area and can't find any! 

I am looking to get into doing high quality patches but budget tells me I am in the used market. 

I am located in IL with no issues to travel. 


Thanks for any advice you guys can give!!

-Rick


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

I got mine straight from merrow... I know they have certified repair/salesmen around the country who might have used machines at their shops for sale. They are the ones who will help you get up and running also.... I'd call merrow and find out who handles local sales for your area. 
When I bought mine they had my local guy come by once I had it mostly set up to train me on the basic stuff.


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

Come to think of it, I think they might sell used machines as well... As long as you keep them oiled they seem to last just about forever.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you don't have any luck with the Merrow people you could try Used embroidery machines, screen printing equipment, digitizing software.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

I've seen on merrow's website that it has a mg-3u and an m-3u. Does anyone know the difference between the two?


----------



## FireSpeed (Feb 6, 2015)

Hokay, so I contacted Merrow and they said that I needed to hookup with local merrow dealer to see if they have any used units. (so far no response from them) 

I keep an eye on digismith but there hasnt been a merrow on there since 2012. 


Amazed at how difficult it is to track one of these down!


----------



## SevenClay (Dec 9, 2019)

Did you ever find one or a good source for one? I'm looking for one too!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

SevenClay said:


> Did you ever find one or a good source for one? I'm looking for one too!


Call Merrow and they will refer you to a distributor. It took 10 weeks for us to get ours. It is bullet proof and runs great. Merrow® Sewing Machine Co. Manufacturer of Industrial Sergers and Overlock Machines


----------

